# Another One



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Just look at this cutie. Fresh from the bridge this morning. Weighs 146 grams. Must have done a lot of flapping on the way down because there are no broken legs or wings. Looks pretty good. Crop was totally empty so we fed him watered down Exact with benebac in it.

We went ahead and put him - named Tater - in with Mary Lou and Mary Lou was kissing him all over. I know she had been scared and lonely so now she has a pal. She makes about two of him.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He is too cute!!!! It is so heartening when you are able to put two little rescues together immediately. Because our doves come from the same place we can do that and it makes all the difference to them.

Cynthia


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Ahhhh - Maggie - that baby is so, so cute - thank goodness you found him/her. That bridge must give you lots of work.  

I always check under bridges but have only ever found 2 babes - but then in a way I guess thats good becuase the other babies must have been OK and fledged fine.

What a super, super pidgie baby. Adorable.......


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maggie,

I don't blame Mary Lou for kissing him all over, I would to!  

What a sweety and to not even be close to being full feathered and surviving a fall like that without a scratch, that is one strong baby.

Give him a kiss for me, would you?


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What a sweetheart Maggie! I'd keep an eye open because you know they say things happen in 3's  
Could I request a kiss too


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well.....dogone it.........give it another kiss!!!  
Cutie..........we've got a few, maybe 4 or 6 pigeons that live under a bridge close by, but I've never seen any babies, or even anything that resembles a nest. I'll tell you this.........the first time I come home with a feral baby pigeon........my husband will have a fit............. but I guess he'll get over it...........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Right now this little "wildcat" doesn't want anyone except Mary Lou kissing on him. They are cuddling together in a cage in the kitchen and ever so often I will see Mary Lou drape a wing over him. 

When we fed Mary Lou around 1:00 pm we checked Tater too and although it had been only about 2 1/2 hours since we fed him he was empty so we fed him again. I'm really wondering if the dead pigeon my husband saw last night is Tater's parent and he hasn't been fed. The other parent may be dead too. 

We're keeping a close eye on him because he is pooping mainly water.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Good going Maggie...


I too had a squeaker named 'Tater' last October...mine so named because he threw up a 2 inch ( very stale) french fry...but was happy ever after...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, that is so funny. I'm so running out of names but somehow "Tater" just popped into my head. I kept thinking that the name seemed familiar and that maybe I had already named one Tater in past years. So, thank you for reminding me of your Tater because that's where I heard it. I now remember your's because it was such a cute story about him throwing up the french fry.

Years ago we found an injured adult in the street eating a piece of chicken so we named him "The Colonel".

BTW, he is doing just fine. He is one of those that wants to investigate everything around him which is probably the reason he tumbled out. Poops are now looking just as they should which makes me happy.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Maggie,

Very cool that Tater and Mary Lou can be rehab buddies together. I'm sure it makes them both feel right at home. The babies are starting to pop out at the 'bridge' I frequent, and when underneath the bridge, all one hears is squeakers up on the ledge. So far so good, in that none have been 'pushed' to the ground underneath before ready to fly, but I am starting to see the 'newbies' at feeding time w/the down still poking out of their feathers  .

fp


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Maggie,

Tater is such a cutie. It looks as though he may have a little attitude. Do you think that Tater and Mary Lou are nest mates?

How does Tater like all of the attention from Mary Lou. Yes, it is nice that they have each other, and you.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Maggie, this thread just BEGS for updates on these two!! 

I will be looking forward to Tater and Mary Lou's advertures!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

*U[date*

I'm attaching a new picture of Tater and MaryLou from yesterday. They are growing a lot and yesterday was their first full day without us feeding them. We had cut it down to only the pm feeding a few days ago. They are pooping very well. Little Tater still seems to be sore from his fall because he lays down a lot. MaryLou adores him. Preens him all the time - and he does her.

I want to get a picture of MaryLou from the back because her markings are just stunning but she won't cooperate right now.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

My BEST WISHES for Mary Lou and Tater...may they live long and prosper!  

Many thanks for the update!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well....they are just a couple of cutie-pies, aren't they?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Tater & Mary Lou (gotta love those names  ) are adorable Maggie.
Thanks for the updated photo.  

Cindy


----------

